# Promo code.



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

Has the promotional code been discontinued with Seafrance or changed.

Rgards John.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

No, it's still there - the same code that we've used for the past 2 years and will probably not use again- unless they change their ways !

It's in the middle of a great paragraph of text.

G


----------

